# Trivia 5/16



## luckytrim (May 16, 2018)

trivia 5/16
DID YOU KNOW...
The Pittsburgh Penguins made Mister Rogers an honorary captain  in 1991.

1. If "I Love You a Bushel and a Peck", how many pecks do I  love you ?
2. Two women have been the wife of one President and the  Mother of another ;
who are they ?
3. The United States produces its quarters (and other coins)  for general
circulation in mints in Philadelphia and which other U.S.  city?
4. Manouri, Mizithra and Anthotyro are all cheeses originating  from which
country ?
  a. - Belgium
  b. - Portugal
  c. - Greece
  d. - Cyprus
5. TV Theme Dept;
"The world don't move to the beat of just one  drum."
6. We in the U.S.A. call it the Rio Grande : What do the  Mexicans call it ?
7. On which of the world's continents is Iraq  located?
8. Argentina is to tango as Spain is to ......?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Deborah Samson Gannett pretended to be a man and successfully  served in the
U.S. Army during World War One.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Five
2. Abigail Adams and Barbara Bush
3. Denver
4. - c
5. "Diff'rent Strokes"
6. Rio Bravo
7. Asia
8. Flamenco




CRAP !!
    Deborah Samson Gannett pretended to be a man and  successfully served in
the
Continental Army during the American Revolutionary War under  the name of
Robert Shurtlieff. Wounded during the war, she refused medical  treatment by
a doctor and removed the bullet herself so that her secret  would not be
discovered. When she was wounded a second time the physician  discovered her
secret. She was honorably discharged at West Point in 1783.  She is one of a
very few women documented to have served in battle in this  war.


----------

